# Which daytime moisturizer to get?!



## RandomnessWithK (Oct 19, 2010)

So i'm debating about getting a daytime moisturizer.. i had oily t-zone, combo skin during the summer.. but now that the weather has changed drastically as of late (extremely dry/cold and rainy).. my face is completey dry (well mostly around the nose) and some spots, but definitely not as oily as before.. it gets more dewy than anything..

	i have a night-time face cream i use and love, but just need a daytime one to use prior to makeup application..

	i had a few in mind - but thought i'd ask my fellow beauty junkies to help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	i had in mind the following:
	- MAC Moisturelush cream
	- MAC Oil-Control lotion
	- Bobbi Brown brown Protective Face Lotion


	or any other recommendations you all had? since i have no idea what my skin is right now.. lol


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 19, 2010)

I love Beyond Belief's Vita-C Day creme from Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 19, 2010)

i am normal combo oily, and i love cliniques moisture surge cream gel, i used it day and night, it makes my skin so soft!!


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 25, 2010)

Huge fan of Clinique Super Defense SPF 25. Different formulas depending on skin's needs. Maybe check out the Dry Combination one to start?
http://www.clinique.com/product/CATEGORY4918/PROD13786/Skin_Care/Moisturizers/index.tmpl


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 11, 2010)

elektra513 said:


> Huge fan of Clinique Super Defense SPF 25. Different formulas depending on skin's needs. Maybe check out the Dry Combination one to start?
> http://www.clinique.com/product/CATEGORY4918/PROD13786/Skin_Care/Moisturizers/index.tmpl


	THIS! I loveee Superdefense. Since I started using it, my skin is so much softer and so moisturized. I use the Dry Combination formula. I have dry skin between my brows and around my nose, and pretty much normal everywhere else. Little oily on my chin sometimes, though. My face is very indecisive


----------



## Hilde (Nov 11, 2010)

Clinique's dramatically different moisturizing gel. I love it for the day, because it doesn't mess up makeup, or make me shiny.( I have combo skin)


----------

